# How much to charge per bag of salt to spread?



## Lasher66

Hi,
Just starting in salting and I am bidding some lots for plow and salting, so I was wondering what are some of the prices you guys are getting for a bag of salt spread. I think the salt around here is going about $3 a 50# bag, so what do you think I should charge for a lot that would take about 10 bags. Thanks

Jason


----------



## TLS

I get .30 cents a pound spread.


----------



## exmark1

TLS;424656 said:


> I get .30 cents a pound spread.


I get $14.00 for a 50 lb bag if it's for sidewalks etc...


----------



## fulltiltwill

*spreadin salt*

Here in the G.L.A. you can get 20-25 per 50# bag spread, but most of the salt like glacier melt is more like 7.50-8.00 per bag.


----------



## TLS

fulltiltwill;425511 said:


> Here in the G.L.A. you can get 20-25 per 50# bag spread


Are you spreading 5-700lbs per lot at that price?


----------



## LoneCowboy

Salt is 12 to 15 dollars a bag here. 
IF you buy it by the pallet
it's even more otherwise.

I have to charge 50 cents a lb just to make 50%.


----------



## Stuffdeer

LoneCowboy;425746 said:


> Salt is 12 to 15 dollars a bag here.
> IF you buy it by the pallet
> it's even more otherwise.
> 
> I have to charge 50 cents a lb just to make 50%.


Holy crapp.

6 bucks for a bag in Sams Club here.


----------



## cod8825

Are formula is pretty simple we use professional ice melter good product.

We get are supplies at $5.50 a bag if purchased in a skid so we have a minimum of one skid.

One bag covers 2500 sq ft at the suggested rate of 3oz per sq yd.
We want to make 40 dollars per bag so we charge 1.5 cents per sg ft. makes it easy for us

We have high end commercial accounts with pre treatments that do not want to have customers slipping to get the groceries and movie rentals.


----------



## JD Dave

cod8825;428806 said:


> Are formula is pretty simple we use professional ice melter good product.
> 
> We get are supplies at $5.50 a bag if purchased in a skid so we have a minimum of one skid.
> 
> One bag covers 2500 sq ft at the suggested rate of 3oz per sq yd.
> We want to make 40 dollars per bag so we charge 1.5 cents per sg ft. makes it easy for us
> 
> We have high end commercial accounts with pre treatments that do not want to have customers slipping to get the groceries and movie rentals.


So just to make sure my math is right, you want $653.40/acre to salt? What's the sq/ft of your average lot?


----------



## hickslawns

Your formula? We are not treating for grubs, applying herbicide or fertilizer here people. Not trying to bash you, but you better figure out a little bit about snow and ice before giving too much advice. For example, your application rates are going to vary drastically based upon ground temperatures, air temps, thickness of ice, and what product you are using as a de-icer. These are just a few variables. Let's not forget about what speed you are running your spreader combined with truck speed, etc. Lots of variables with ice. Asphalt or cement? Sunny day or overcast? You would be amazed how much quicker it melts on asphalt located in a sunny spot when the temps are around 30 degrees as compared to a cement truck dock without much sunlight. Many, many, many variables. But what do I know? I don't even have a formula. 

As far as the question, $.36 per pound rock salt, and more like $.60 per pound ice melt for the walks. That is what we get for bagged products. Hope it helps.


----------



## cod8825

JD Dave,

When reading the post I believed he was referring to Ice Melt(Calcium Chlorige, Magnesium Chloride) such not Sodium Chloride(rock salt) for spreaders in plow trucks. For plow trucks are costs are $45 per ton of salt and we apply generally at a rate of one tone per acre so we charge $75 dollars per acre one acre minimum.

Since Lasher is applying ten 50 pound bags I would say he should charge at least 60 dollars twice his cost.

For us 1.5 cents per sq ft allows us to get are desired rates


----------



## Snowpower

75 per ton applied? I wish you were closer. Id sub you out to salt my accounts at those prices, and stay in bed.

You get salt for 45 a ton in Missouri?


----------



## JD Dave

cod8825;428926 said:


> JD Dave,
> 
> When reading the post I believed he was referring to Ice Melt(Calcium Chlorige, Magnesium Chloride) such not Sodium Chloride(rock salt) for spreaders in plow trucks. For plow trucks are costs are $45 per ton of salt and we apply generally at a rate of one tone per acre so we charge $75 dollars per acre one acre minimum.
> 
> Since Lasher is applying ten 50 pound bags I would say he should charge at least 60 dollars twice his cost.
> 
> For us 1.5 cents per sq ft allows us to get are desired rates


Sounds good, I wish I got 1.5 cents for ice melter and also bought salt for $45/ton.


----------



## cod8825

Snowpower;428976 said:


> 75 per ton applied? I wish you were closer. Id sub you out to salt my accounts at those prices, and stay in bed.
> 
> You get salt for 45 a ton in Missouri?


Snowpower first we order 350 tons of salt every year we have eighteen trucks. Fifteen for plowing three for sidewalks. We usually order close to 600 bags or 12 skids of ice melt at 5.50 a bag this year. That is are intial order but this is becuase we decided to buy direct from salt mines.

Last we were paying 75 a ton for salt and 12 a bag for ice melt. We called a lot of places to get these prices. And sorry we charge 90 an acre to spread I got cost mixed on earlier post.
Last year we charged 4 cents per square ft.


----------



## Snowpower

Well thats a better rate at 90. I figured youd have to be buying bulk and then some. Thats obvious. Hope you guys in KC have a good year.


----------



## tjlands

cod8825;428806 said:


> Are formula is pretty simple we use professional ice melter good product.
> 
> We get are supplies at $5.50 a bag if purchased in a skid so we have a minimum of one skid.""
> 
> Where and what Ice melter do you get at $5.50 a bag.
> 
> If it is Ice melter( 50llb bags) I will take a trailer load 20-22 pallets


----------



## JD Dave

cod8825;429014 said:


> Snowpower first we order 350 tons of salt every year we have eighteen trucks. Fifteen for plowing three for sidewalks. We usually order close to 600 bags or 12 skids of ice melt at 5.50 a bag this year. That is are intial order but this is becuase we decided to buy direct from salt mines.
> 
> Last we were paying 75 a ton for salt and 12 a bag for ice melt. We called a lot of places to get these prices. And sorry we charge 90 an acre to spread I got cost mixed on earlier post.
> Last year we charged 4 cents per square ft.


$45 is cheap. We use between 1200-1500 ton and buy direct and we pay $63.50. Our salt comes in by the boat load, so that why it costs more I guess.


----------



## Kason & Riley

When I do spread bag salt I charge $25 per bag sidewalks or parking lots. Hope this helps.


----------



## Snowpower

Kason & Riley;429311 said:


> When I do spread bag salt I charge $25 per bag sidewalks or parking lots. Hope this helps.


Thats $1000.00 a ton. Now I know you probably use 5 bags a year, but if you extrapolate it out thats pretty high. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kason & Riley

Snowpower;429319 said:


> Thats $1000.00 a ton. Now I know you probably use 5 bags a year, but if you extrapolate it out thats pretty high. Keep up the good work.


I know its high . I buy a semi truck load ( 18 pallets ) a year, the majority of what I use is bulk. Workers comp is expensive.


----------



## cod8825

tjlands;429196 said:


> cod8825;428806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are formula is pretty simple we use professional ice melter good product.
> 
> We get are supplies at $5.50 a bag if purchased in a skid so we have a minimum of one skid.""
> 
> Where and what Ice melter do you get at $5.50 a bag.
> 
> If it is Ice melter( 50llb bags) I will take a trailer load 20-22 pallets
> 
> 
> 
> TJLands we buy Professional Ice Melter tag is above in the sponsors above on thread and you can go to  Talk directly to them or actually do a search on google for Ice Melter we bought are through Interstate Products because they had a smaller delivery requirement then the direct from dealer but y it was 5.50 a bag 10 skid minimum I believe not at office so don't have quote in front of me and we contacted in June and purchased it then. Salt was direct fron North American Salt Company based in Overland Park Kansas had a 50 ton minimum and in July when we ordered quoted us 45 ton we purchased 350 ton
> 
> Hope this helps for next year
Click to expand...


----------



## Duracutter

Lasher66;424630 said:


> Hi,
> Just starting in salting and I am bidding some lots for plow and salting, so I was wondering what are some of the prices you guys are getting for a bag of salt spread. I think the salt around here is going about $3 a 50# bag, so what do you think I should charge for a lot that would take about 10 bags. Thanks
> 
> Jason


We buy ice melt(calcium chloride, the good stuff) here for $8.90/18kg bag(by the skid-56 bags minimum) and we charge $35/bag to spread it by hand on sidewalks and driveways. It's not for meant for large areas such as parking lots due to it's high cost, we usually use roadchip that runs just a little bit less.

Icemelt is our best money maker when things get really icy. We can spread a bag in five minutes or less using a 5 gallon pail using the throw method.

On sidewalks, if you use a push spreader it goes too wide and is way slower than by hand with a good little plastic sleigh with other bags pulling up behind you...payup


----------



## tjlands

cod8825;429499 said:


> tjlands;429196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TJLands we buy Professional Ice Melter tag is above in the sponsors above on thread and you can go to  Talk directly to them or actually do a search on google for Ice Melter we bought are through Interstate Products because they had a smaller delivery requirement then the direct from dealer but y it was 5.50 a bag 10 skid minimum I believe not at office so don't have quote in front of me and we contacted in June and purchased it then. Salt was direct fron North American Salt Company based in Overland Park Kansas had a 50 ton minimum and in July when we ordered quoted us 45 ton we purchased 350 ton
> 
> Hope this helps for next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I E-mailed and called them last night, no response today, so far.
> 
> Anyway The ice-melter you are refering to is mostly just rock salt.
Click to expand...


----------



## cod8825

Tj Lands

Professional Ice Melter is combo of Magnesium Chloride,Potassium Chloride, Calcium Chloride not Sodium Chloride or Rock Salt


----------



## tjlands

Sorry Dude this is the MSDS on the Professional Ice Melter




I. PRODUCT NAME: PROFESSIONAL ICE MELTER®

II. HAZARDOUS INGREDIENTS

Ingredient Name Content CAS 

Sodium Chloride 5-95% 7647-14-5 5 
Potassium Chloride 5-95% 7447-40-7 5 
Magnesium Chloride 1-25% 7791-18-6 5 
Calcium Chloride 0.1-10% 10043-52-4 5 
Calcium Magnesium Acetate 0.1-10% 76123-46-1


----------



## Duracutter

Snowpower;429319 said:


> Thats $1000.00 a ton. Now I know you probably use 5 bags a year, but if you extrapolate it out thats pretty high. Keep up the good work.


What Kason is doing is similar to us. We use bagged icemelt for sidewalks as our projects do not want straight salt. Bagged icemelt is a lot more money than rock salt by the ton. We also use 5 to 10 pallets a year, but that's mostly for sidewalks and driveways.
In the open parking lots, we'll use roadchip, small pea sized rocks that give awesome traction in very cold temperature where salt or icemelt don't work worth a s##t.

Roadchip is also cheaper for us, about $45 for 2,400 lbs. It's just very different what we use around here compared to where you are in the US. Different areas, different customers.

Kason area is probably different than yours too!


----------



## KSlandscaper

$1/pound applied sidewalks/ residential drive (NaCl free melt)

$.50/pound for lots


----------



## Burkartsplow

i charge $17 per 50 lbs bag of salt to spread. My old boss has been doing it for years and i do the same. I get pallets at the price of 3.50 to 4.00 dollars per 50 lb bag.


----------



## TLS

Burkartsplow;431277 said:


> i charge $17 per 50 lbs bag of salt to spread. My old boss has been doing it for years and i do the same. I get pallets at the price of 3.50 to 4.00 dollars per 50 lb bag.


Thats a nice price your getting to put it down. Are you putting down 5-700lbs per lot at that price?


----------



## groundbreakers

dam, $20 a bag, wow i didnt think you were spreading out gold dust for winter time.. LOL ive heard marking 20 % up for profit but not $20 a bag .. just my .002


----------



## P_Lo

Commercial accounts I charge $50-$75 "application fee" depending on the size of the lot plus 3X the cost of product dropped.

Residential accounts are a straight 3X cost of materials only if I'm there to plow anyway. If it's for an ice event (no plowing involved) it's $20 plus materials...driveways only and $10 additional per walkway.

P


----------



## P_Lo

groundbreakers;433426 said:


> dam, $20 a bag, wow i didnt think you were spreading out gold dust for winter time.. LOL ive heard marking 20 % up for profit but not $20 a bag .. just my .002


Consider the cost of travel/fuel/labor/insurance as well as the costs associated with equipment purchase and maintnance. Sure $20/bag sounds big as a stand alone cost for product but then add the costs of business operation and it is not out of line.

Although your individual matket will play into the costs as well.

P


----------



## nicksplowing

P_Lo;433710 said:


> Consider the cost of travel/fuel/labor/insurance as well as the costs associated with equipment purchase and maintnance. Sure $20/bag sounds big as a stand alone cost for product but then add the costs of business operation and it is not out of line.
> 
> Although your individual matket will play into the costs as well.
> 
> P


I GET $22 PER 50LB BAG EACH OF MY LOTS AVERAGE BETWEEN 1-3 700LB BINS HERE IN PHILADELPHIA SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE IS SUE HAPPY SO I CHARGE ACCORDINGLY FOR THE RISK. AS FOR SALT PRICES I BUY IT BY THE TRUCKLOAD 22 PALLETS AT A TIME AT $3.45 PER BAG AND NOW THE FUEL SURCHARGE FROM THE TRUCKING COMPANY KEEPS INCREASING WE DO 45 COMMERCIAL LOTS AND SO FAR (KNOCK ON WOOD) NO COMPLAINTS ON MY PRICING. WE ALSO RUN 2 SWENSON V-BOX SALTERS AND BUY BULK AT 55 A TON FROM A LOCAL SUPPLIER WHO IS OPEN 24HRS DURING STORMS


----------



## TLS

nickplowing1972;434046 said:


> I GET $22 PER 50LB BAG EACH OF MY LOTS AVERAGE BETWEEN 1-3 700LB BINS HERE IN PHILADELPHIA SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE IS SUE HAPPY SO I CHARGE ACCORDINGLY FOR THE RISK. AS FOR SALT PRICES I BUY IT BY THE TRUCKLOAD 22 PALLETS AT A TIME AT $3.45 PER BAG AND NOW THE FUEL SURCHARGE FROM THE TRUCKING COMPANY KEEPS INCREASING WE DO 45 COMMERCIAL LOTS AND SO FAR (KNOCK ON WOOD) NO COMPLAINTS ON MY PRICING. WE ALSO RUN 2 SWENSON V-BOX SALTERS AND BUY BULK AT 55 A TON FROM A LOCAL SUPPLIER WHO IS OPEN 24HRS DURING STORMS


Wow. Nice prices. May have to raise mine, but I'm always being told by my peers in the biz that I'm real high.


----------



## Grn Mtn

TLS;434456 said:


> Wow. Nice prices. May have to raise mine, but I'm always being told by my peers in the biz that I'm real high.


Look eveyrone... this ain't mowing, insurance costs are high, salt is corrosive, liability is high, WHY would anyone charge just enough to cover costs? Charge as much as YOUR market can bear because at some point your going to need all those extra pennies.

TLS I'm not picking on you, if your customers pay it- good for you, your peers are going to wish they charge more.


----------



## TLS

Grn Mtn;434488 said:


> Look eveyrone... this ain't mowing, insurance costs are high, salt is corrosive, liability is high, WHY would anyone charge just enough to cover costs? Charge as much as YOUR market can bear because at some point your going to need all those extra pennies.


Oh, I understand.

I'm making plenty. Just wondering if the people charging more than me per pound are putting down as much as me. Nick definitely is, and doesn't seem to be having a problem getting it.


----------



## nicksplowing

TLS;434493 said:


> Oh, I understand.
> 
> I'm making plenty. Just wondering if the people charging more than me per pound are putting down as much as me. Nick definitely is, and doesn't seem to be having a problem getting it.


like i said i charge accordingly and my customers love the end result so dont be afraid to charge them my best selling point to my clients we are keeping your customers and employees safe from ice and they agree every time !


----------



## DAPLOWKING

I get about $1800 for a pallet of 49 bags applied. I put it down very heavy to limit the liability. Works out to about 35 dollars a bag. I'm not making a killing either. Been working for the same company for 25 years so we must be competitive and reliable and safe.Never do you see ice on my lots. I add a product called traction grit to the salt that is really good traction on ice if it is really cold. I always salt after plowing or I would not plow.


----------

